# River's End VFD Tournament



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

River's End Volunteer Fire Department 11th Annual Fishing Tournament.

October 5th (12:01 am start) through 2pm October 7th.
Weigh in at River's End Fire Dept. Building on FM 2918 (end of San Bernard River).

Free T-shirt with every registration.
*In case of storms, the tournament will be postponed 2 weeks*

Adult Division - $35 Registration fee
Categories: Redfish - Speckled Trout - Flounder - Croaker
1st place all categories: $100, large cooler, and plaque
2nd place all categories: medium cooler, and plaque
3rd place all categories: small cooler, and plaque

$100 prize and plaque for the Redfish with the Most Spots
$100 prize and plaque for Heaviest Stringer
[ Stringer must have at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish, and Flounder, but no more than five fish total. ]

16 and Under Division - $20 Registration fee
Categories: Redfish - Speckled Trout - Flounder - Croaker
1st place all categories: $50 and plaque
2nd place all categories: $25 and plaque
3rd place all categories: $10 and plaque

Plaque for the Redfish with the Most Spots
Plaque for the largest Hardhead
Plaque for the largest Blue Crab
Plaque for the largest Gulf / Sand Trout

Saturday Festivities 
BBQ @ 4pm ($7) Auction @ 5pm 
Dance @ 8pm Featuring Anthony Smith (BYOB)
Moonwalk availabe both Saturday and Sunday

Sunday Activities
Papa Pruett's Stuffed Baked Potatoes available at 11am ($7)
Prizes and Plaques presented to winners @ 2pm

Raffle Drawings will be held for:
1. 20' tapered aluminum flag pole with 3'x 5' Flag - installed locally.
2. Digital Lags 8" screen, portable DVD Player.

For more information, call David Wineland @ 979-964-4498 or Kitty Handley @ 979-964-4260


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Rivers End Tournament Official Rules:
1. Redfish larger than 28" cannot be entered.
2. Fish cannot be entered more than once.
3. Participant must remove fish after weigh-in.
4. Participant must be entered prior to fishing.
5. All TP&W laws apply.
6. Fish must be caught in public waters only - NOTE: fishing or anchoring within 300 yards on the ICW side of the Brazos River floodgates, in the area between the east and west floodgates on the river side in the for bay, the restricted area at the locks on the Colorado at the ICW, and the Dow Barge Canal are No Longer Public Waters. Fish caught in these waters will be Disqualified.
7. Fish must be caught with hook & line.
8. Weigh Master's decisions are final.
9. Weigh Master reserves the right to gut fish with obviously distended bellies and weigh the fish without the contents of the stomach.
10. R.E.V.F.D. is not responsible for accidents.
11. All prizes must be picked up in 30 days.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Pretty fun tournament that benefits the Volunteer Fire Department at the end of the San Bernard River. It's in between Lake Jackson and Sargent. I saw alot of families fishing together last year. Had alot of kids weighing in fish. If you're around the area, enter the whole family and have some fun. It's a all weekender tournament and you can fish any public waters. Just a laid back and relaxed community.


----------

